# Snow King bogs down under load



## tjoto (Jan 7, 2006)

I am having a problem with my snow blower engine. It is a tecumseh 5hp snow king. It starts okay, runs okay until you start into the snow with the auger. I have cleaned the carb and the bowl. The governor linkage appears to be okay as far as the spring and connections. Any help at this point would surely help...
I don't want to shovel the snow.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what exactly happens? bogs down? or cuts out? both? or does it want to puff black smoke? about how old?


----------



## tjoto (Jan 7, 2006)

*Snow king bogs down*

The snowblower is about 6 years old. It runs fine until you start to get into the snow, then it starts to go into a stall/quit running. It seems to not be able to handle a full chute load of snow. By that I mean anything from 3" and up. When it starts to stall I pull it back out of the snow and let the engine recover and try again. It does not blow any smoke at all. I am able to get it to throw some snow by basically using only 1/2 or one side of the chute.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmm, would try a full carb cleaning, ie, carb soak, and blow out, tear it apart and soak it. remembering how it goes back together. as for the governor, someone else would know more on tecumsehs


----------

